# Norvegia - Italia. 9 Settembre 2014, ore 20.45.Tv Rai Uno.



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2014)

Martedì, per l'Italia, inizia il nuovo ciclo Conte per quanto riguarda le gare ufficiali. Infatti gli azzurri sfideranno la Norvegia per le qualificazioni ad Euro 2016.. La squadra del neo CT, Conte, dopo il 2-0 all'Olanda,sembra aver ritrovato la cattiveria giusta. Per Conte, dunque, l'obiettivo qualificazioni euro 2016 inizia Martedì.

L'Italia si trova nel gruppo H, con Croazia, Norvegia, Bulgaria, Azerbaigian e Malta


_Dove vedere la partita in tv?
_
Sarà possibile seguire il match su *Rai Uno in diretta.*

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Martedì, non Lunedì.

Prevedo una vittoria facile. Chissà se finalemnte si vedrà qualche goleada anche al Malta di turno.


----------



## DannySa (5 Settembre 2014)

Questi non hanno fatto debuttare un 15enne tempo fa?! saranno messi bene immagino.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me giocheranno questi:

Buffon
Ranocchia-Bonucci-Astori
Candreva-Parolo-De Rossi-Giaccherini-De Sciglio
Immobile-El Shaarawy


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Settembre 2014)

qualificarsi agli europei con questa formula dovrebbe essere una formalità, spero di non vedere pareggini in stile prandelliano contro squadrette


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Settembre 2014)

La Norvegia ha perso 1-0 l'amichevole contro l'Inghilterra. Questa la formazione partendo dal portiere:

Nyland
Elabdellaoui Nordtveit Forren Linnes
Daehli Skjelbred Jenssen Johansen Elyounoussi
King

Sarò ignorante io, ma non conosco veramente nessuno della Norvegia


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La Norvegia ha perso 1-0 l'amichevole contro l'Inghilterra. Questa la formazione partendo dal portiere:
> 
> Nyland
> Elabdellaoui Nordtveit Forren Linnes
> ...



neanche io, forse solo kig ma per sentito dire, non dovrebbero essere nulla di che, verranno a fare catenaccio..


----------



## Hammer (7 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La Norvegia ha perso 1-0 l'amichevole contro l'Inghilterra. Questa la formazione partendo dal portiere:
> 
> Nyland
> Elabdellaoui Nordtveit Forren Linnes
> ...



Elyounoussi era stato accostato a qualche italiana tempo fa, se non vado errato. Comunque il livello tecnico è basso basso


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Settembre 2014)

Con Prandelli in panchina c'era da avere paura anche quando si giocava contro il Lussemburgo. Con Conte, almeno su questo, dovremmo stare più tranquilli.


----------



## Tobi (7 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Con Prandelli in panchina c'era da avere paura anche quando si giocava contro il Lussemburgo. Con Conte, almeno su questo, dovremmo stare più tranquilli.



Infatti credo che con Conte vedremo spesso risultati ampi contro squadrette tipo norvegia, irlanda, malta ecc. Non se ne poteva piu di vincere con un solo golletto contro squadre ampiamente piu deboli


----------



## robs91 (7 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La Norvegia ha perso 1-0 l'amichevole contro l'Inghilterra. Questa la formazione partendo dal portiere:
> 
> Nyland
> Elabdellaoui Nordtveit Forren Linnes
> ...


Daelhi è un '95 interessante che gioca al Cardiff(ma se non sbaglio è di proprietà del Manchester United o cmq lo era).Per quanto riguarda Johansen erano usciti articoli su un presunto interesse del Milan un anno fa(se non ricordo male anche qui sul forum ne avevamo parlato).Ora gioca al Celtic.Gli altri invece non li conosco.


----------



## nduccio (7 Settembre 2014)

norvegia e svezia non esplodono mai però secondo me se si impegnassero di più avrebbero potenziale, in questo gruppo rientrava anche la svizzera che però ora ha iniziato a sfornare giovani talenti


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo le ultime, la formazine sarà la stessa di quella contro l'Olanda. Con però Buffon tra i pali, Florenzi al posto dello squalifcato Marchisio. Mentre c'è ballottaggio tra Candreva e Darmian per la fascia destra. Dovrebbero essere confermati tutti. Il modulo è lo stesso 5-3-2.*


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2014)

Sono una nazionale molto molto lontana rispetto a quella dei tempi di Flo,Solskjaer e Riise. Bisogna vincere e basta.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime, la formazine sarà la stessa di quella contro l'Olanda. Con però Buffon tra i pali, Florenzi al posto dello squalifcato Marchisio. Mentre c'è ballottaggio tra Candreva e Darmian per la fascia destra. Dovrebbero essere confermati tutti. Il modulo è lo stesso 5-3-2.*



El Shaarawy ce lo potevano rispedire subito a questo punto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy ce lo potevano rispedire subito a questo punto.



Infatti,non capisco questa mossa sinceramente


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

Con il rientro di Pirlo tra un mese e Marchisio dalla squalifica secondo me Conte potrebbe spostare De Rossi nei 3 dietro, dal momento che vuole 2 interni di centrocampo bravi negli inserimenti, quindi Verratti e lo stesso Pirlo non sono sicuramente adatti a giocare in quel ruolo.
Sarà più facile vedere Florenzi o gente come Parolo e Giaccherini IMHO







Candreva può fare anche l'interno con Darmian sull'esterno


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con il rientro di Pirlo tra un mese e Marchisio dalla squalifica secondo me Conte potrebbe spostare De Rossi nei 3 dietro, dal momento che vuole 2 interni di centrocampo bravi negli inserimenti, quindi Verratti e lo stesso Pirlo non sono sicuramente adatti a giocare in quel ruolo.
> Sarà più facile vedere Florenzi o gente come Parolo e Giaccherini IMHO
> 
> 
> ...



Con questi giocatori vedrei meglio un 3-4-3.


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con questi giocatori vedrei meglio un 3-4-3.



Anche, con Florenzi o Candreva hai diverse soluzioni..se Berardi fa bene nei prossimi 2 anni porterei anche lui all'Europeo..più che altro pensavo a De Rossi e Pirlo in mediana assieme, secondo me ha altro in mente tipo De Rossi in difesa che sa impostare benissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche, con Florenzi o Candreva hai diverse soluzioni..se Berardi fa bene nei prossimi 2 anni porterei anche lui all'Europeo..più che altro pensavo a De Rossi e Pirlo in mediana assieme, secondo me ha altro in mente tipo De Rossi in difesa che sa impostare benissimo.



Io metterei un difensore onestamente. Poi De Rossi nel 2016 non è detto che ci sia. Mi auguro di no.


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io metterei un difensore onestamente. Poi De Rossi nel 2016 non è detto che ci sia. Mi auguro di no.



Questo gruppo ormai lo porta fino all'Europeo, se ci fosse qualche difensore decente magari


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questo gruppo ormai lo porta fino all'Europeo, se ci fosse qualche difensore decente magari



Nel 2016 con Pirlo, Barzagli, De Rossi e Buffon.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 con Pirlo, Barzagli, De Rossi e Buffon.



Ma figurati.. di questi solo De Rossi probabilmente che avrà 32-33 anni.


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 con Pirlo, Barzagli, De Rossi e Buffon.



Buffon e Barzagli di sicuro, idem De Rossi..vediamo con Pirlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con il rientro di Pirlo tra un mese e Marchisio dalla squalifica secondo me Conte potrebbe spostare De Rossi nei 3 dietro, dal momento che vuole 2 interni di centrocampo bravi negli inserimenti, quindi Verratti e lo stesso Pirlo non sono sicuramente adatti a giocare in quel ruolo.
> Sarà più facile vedere Florenzi o gente come Parolo e Giaccherini IMHO
> 
> 
> ...



si credo che questa sia la soluzione, su candreva da interno non credo, è troppo indisciplinato, secondo me a conte florenzi piace tantissimo li da mezzala..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Buffon e Barzagli di sicuro, idem De Rossi..vediamo con Pirlo



buffon credo di si, forse anche de rossi, io su barzagli dubito, mi sembra in grandissimo calo..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2014)

Probabile formazione di stasera:


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione di stasera:



A parte Giccherini... ottim formazione.

Florenzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con il rientro di Pirlo tra un mese e Marchisio dalla squalifica secondo me Conte potrebbe spostare De Rossi nei 3 dietro, dal momento che vuole 2 interni di centrocampo bravi negli inserimenti, quindi Verratti e lo stesso Pirlo non sono sicuramente adatti a giocare in quel ruolo.
> Sarà più facile vedere Florenzi o gente come Parolo e Giaccherini IMHO
> 
> 
> ...


Fosse per me:


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fosse per me:



C'arriveremo tra qualche anno


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fosse per me:



Fosse anche per me 
Si spera che dal nulla esca un centrale giovane affidabile nei prossimi anni.


----------



## DannySa (9 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Fosse anche per me
> Si spera che dal nulla esca un centrale giovane affidabile nei prossimi anni.



Si parla bene di Rugani classe 94


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione di stasera:



*Raga quotate le news!!!*


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione di stasera:



Giaccherini?


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione di stasera:


Perchè Verratti non gioca?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione di stasera:



ma basta Buffon, basta, basta 

e ancora Verratti in panca, non sia mai che tolga il posto all'altro dinosauro

Conte fa venire davvero voglia di tifare contro


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Settembre 2014)

Non riesco a capire cosa vedono in Candreva e perché nessuno convoca Santon.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma basta Buffon, basta, basta
> 
> e ancora Verratti in panca, non sia mai che tolga il posto all'altro dinosauro
> 
> sto pagliaccio di Conte fa venire davvero voglia di tifare contro


Verratti al posto di De Rossi? e chi difende? lo vedo meglio al posto di Giaccherini, anche se da il meglio di se da regista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Io capisco che Conte abbia una determinata idea di calcio che esige due centrocampisti incursori e che quindi Verratti non possa giocare lì, tuttavia uno come Verratti, l'unico vero campione del nostro calcio, deve giocare, anche a costo di tenere fuori De Rossi e Pirlo che restano un mediocre e un bollito. Invece no, Pirlo tornerà in una perenne titolarità anche a 40 anni e con De Rossi chiuderà definitivamente Verratti. Male Gonde, male.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

*L'ultima volta che l'Italia ha battuto la Norvegia in Norvegia, è stato nel 1937*


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io capisco che Conte abbia una determinata idea di calcio che esige due centrocampisti incursori e che quindi Verratti non possa giocare lì, tuttavia uno come Verratti, l'unico vero campione del nostro calcio, deve giocare, anche a costo di tenere fuori De Rossi e Pirlo che restano un mediocre e un bollito. Invece no, Pirlo tornerà in una perenne titolarità anche a 40 anni e con De Rossi chiuderà definitivamente Verratti. Male Gonde, male.



Lo scenario che mi terrorizza. 

Non ci credo che Conte non abbia lo sbattimento di fare furoi le cariatidi.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Verratti al posto di De Rossi?



Deve giocare al posto di Pirlo (il dinosauro di cui parlavo prima)
Oggi al posto di Pirlo gioca De Rossi, dovrebbe giocarci Verratti.

E giochiamo con la Norvegia se non si fanno fuori i dinosauri in partite come queste...


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Deve giocare al posto di Pirlo (il dinosauro di cui parlavo prima)
> Oggi al posto di Pirlo gioca De Rossi, dovrebbe giocarci Verratti.
> 
> E giochiamo con la Norvegia se non si fanno fuori i dinosauri in partite come queste...


Ah ok penavo ti riferissi a De Rossi. Sono anche d'accordo, ma non insieme a Florenzi e Giaccherini, sarebbe troppo offensivo.

Pirlo per quanto sia forte lo terrei comunque fuori dal giro della nazionale e massimo dopo l'europeo anche Buffon e Barzagli. Thiago Motta invece subito, non serve a niente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione di stasera:



Finché Gonde ottiene risultati gli si può rimproverare poco,ma certo che vedere Verratti fare da panchinaro a Giacche....


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Gol zaza


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2014)

come gasa vedere conte esultare in quel modo


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2014)

VAiiiii Zaza  il parrucca show mi mancava


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Sto Immobile è davvero scandaloso..ma togli sto cesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2014)

Goooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Bonnyyyyyy


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

E' incredibile come Bonucci con Conte sembra bekenbauer


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2014)

Conte


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Sto immobile...


----------



## nduccio (9 Settembre 2014)

appena conte ha ringhiato bonucci l'ha pucciata


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Azz traversa Zaza, poteva e doveva segnare però


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Ma quanti gol sbaglia questo


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2014)

che bravo zaza


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2014)

Che bravo Zaza però


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che bravo Zaza però



Bravo bravo.. mi chiedo come la Juve preferisco Morata quando ha questo che si vede chiaramente che è un giocatore di calcio.

Però poteva segnare nelle due occasioni.

ps. Balotelli con tutta queste gente che corre, non farà mai più parte della nazionale


----------



## davoreb (9 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che bravo Zaza però



beh dai si è mangiato due goal incredibili.... Se li sbagliava Balotelli c'era la rivoluzione (ed io non stimo Balotelli ma proprio per niente)


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2014)

Immobile


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Mabbasta sbagliare gol santo cielo


----------



## nduccio (9 Settembre 2014)

con immobile e l'uscita del napoli dalla champ la juve si è pagata morata


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2014)

Bella Italia.


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> beh dai si è mangiato due goal incredibili.... Se li sbagliava Balotelli c'era la rivoluzione (ed io non stimo Balotelli ma proprio per niente)



Fa i movimenti che deve fare un attaccante, non come quell'altro che vaga per il campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2014)

Evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii finalmente due gioie consecutive avanti cosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2014)

Mi spiace molto per Elsha,fatico davvero a vederlo in questa nazionale.
Certo,potrebbe fare un lavoro alla Zaza,ma sarebbe comunque fuori ruolo.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2014)

*Norvegia - Italia 0-2. FINALE. *


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto per Elsha,fatico davvero a vederlo in questa nazionale.
> Certo,potrebbe fare un lavoro alla Zaza,ma sarebbe comunque fuori ruolo.



Vedrai che toglierà il posto a quel cesso di Immobile.
Oggi, per fortuna, Conte non lo ha messo. Meglio così per noi


----------



## Tom! (9 Settembre 2014)

Zaza mi continua a sorprendere.
Peccato che per un soffio non sia entrata nessuna delle ultime due palle gol.

Per me ha già scavalcato tutti in attacco.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

Odio Conte, ma ha la mentalità giusta, da vincente. E si vede come la trasmette, come tiene attenta la squadra pure su una partita praticamente stra chiusa. Non so se vinceremo qualcosa, gli uomini che abbiamo non sono certo al top, però sicuramente farà dare a questa nazionale sempre e comunque il massimo, se poi ci sarà qualcuno di più forte pazienza.


----------



## arcanum (9 Settembre 2014)

ElSha - Balo/Zaza/Immobile - Cerci purtroppo temo che non li vedrò mai assieme in campo


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> ElSha - Balo/Zaza/Immobile - Cerci purtroppo temo che non li vedrò mai assieme in campo



Vedremo, non è da escludere in determinate partite e con un pò di tempo per lavorare si possa vedere anche un modulo diverso, tipo un 4-3-3 o 4-4-2 offensivo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Giuro che appena l'ho visto in TV son caduto dal divano!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

lo ripeto non andiamo da nessuna parte così... poi a cosa serve far entrare Poli... 

Giaccherini non sa fare un passaggio di 2 metri  che gentaglia...


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Bene il risultato e il fatto che non abbiamo sofferto tantissimo (la Norvegia non ha tirato in porta), ma troppa imprecisione oggi.
Migliore Zaza (anche se si è mangiato un paio di gol), malino Immobile, ancora da giudicare la difesa che non ha subito niente.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Settembre 2014)

Pasqual crossa proprio come Abate.... e pensare che c'era chi non lo voleva al milan


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Pasqual crossa proprio come Abate.... e pensare che c'era chi non lo voleva al milan



L'anno scorso difensivamente ha fatto piangere, ha perso la titolarità che deve ancora riconquistare alla Fiorentina nonostante sia il capitano.
Sa crossare ma in generale non difende meglio di Abate, anzi.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Comunque Immobile ha fatto un'altra partita da 4 in pagella. Secondo me è proprio scarso. Non sa giocare sulla linea dei difensori, non sa tirare da fuori, ha fatto degli stop ALLUCINANTI. Il Dortmund s'è preso un bel pacco a quel prezzo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (10 Settembre 2014)

Immobile é peggio di Matri negli stop ed é SEMPRE in fuorigioco. La Juve (e il Toro) ha fatto un affarone in estate, meno male che é stato ceduto prima dei mondiali.

Per la prossima non mi dispiacerebbe affatto vedere El Shaarawy - Zaza in attacco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Settembre 2014)

ottimo zaza
non lo vedevo così in forma da quando era imhotep


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Mah secondo me Immobile ha valore. A Giugno possiamo dire se l'anno scorso è stato un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Io aspetterei a dare del brocco ad Immobile. L'anno scorso non ha dimostrato di sapere segnare solamente ad un metro dalla porta, molti gol se li è inventati da solo. Non sarà un fenomeno, ma aspetterei a giugno per capire se l'affare lo ha fatto il Borussia Dortmund o Torino e Juve. Nella prima di campionato non ha giocato, se vuole giocare titolare dovrà dimostrare molto di più di quello fatto ieri sera.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ottimo zaza
> non lo vedevo così in forma da quando era imhotep


La fotocopia!!


----------

